# Crew Requirements -SAFETY-



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

I usually supply a case of safety glasses, hearing protection, hardhats and harnesses(if needed) on every job. I tell the guys they MUST use hard hats and eye protection. Work shoes/boots are a given. I give 1 warning for infractions on any of these rules, after that, they're gone.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

bent over the barrel


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Mudstar said:


> bent over the barrel


????


----------



## SUrS2010 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am glad to here that you supply that for your crew. I was working for a guy years ago that was like it doesn't make a hill of beans if you have safety equipment. What a dangerous work environment that was.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

d-rock said:


> I usually supply a case of safety glasses, hearing protection, hardhats and harnesses(if needed) on every job. I tell the guys they MUST use hard hats and eye protection. Work shoes/boots are a given. I give 1 warning for infractions on any of these rules, after that, they're gone.


Hard Hats are NOT required by OSHA.... I have beaten the GC every time on this issue. I have it printed off and and copy's are given to the GC. 

In fact it has been proven that hard hats a in themselves a safety hazard. They knock off your center of balance and create pressure on you neck and back. Not to mention every friggin time you bend over they fall off and your reaction is to reach out and get it. 

The only time Hard Hats are required by OSHA is if there is an over head danger ...... 

It kills me to drive by and see the road guys on a 90 degree day wearing those stupid things ...... What danger is present to require them to wear had hats ???????


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

hey d- rock ,safty glasses always fogged on me .do you have a line on some that work ,because i would love to try them .expecialy sanding overhead.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

alltex said:


> hey d- rock ,safty glasses always fogged on me .do you have a line on some that work ,because i would love to try them .expecialy sanding overhead.


Sherwin Williams sells a great pair ...very light weight ....fit well. They come in a plastic wrap.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

alltex said:


> hey d- rock ,safty glasses always fogged on me .do you have a line on some that work ,because i would love to try them .expecialy sanding overhead.


not really, but we use the type that are like glasses.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Stormy_Ny said:


> Hard Hats are NOT required by OSHA.... I have beaten the GC every time on this issue. I have it printed off and and copy's are given to the GC.
> 
> In fact it has been proven that hard hats a in themselves a safety hazard. They knock off your center of balance and create pressure on you neck and back. Not to mention every friggin time you bend over they fall off and your reaction is to reach out and get it.
> 
> ...


 You may be right, although I wouldn't bet a benjamin on it. If site isn't busy I don't usually require tapers to wear hard hats. If it is, then yes. Carpenters, when framing and rocking always. no exceptions.


----------



## phoney2 (Jan 20, 2010)

i can see posisably wearing hard hats in and out of the building and maybe walking the hallways but as far as drywall hanger tapers and sanders by this time i think most of the over head work is done of course i dont like hard hats anyways


----------

